# New England Antique Bottle Club 50TH  !!!!!!!!!



## coldwater diver

Just to let you know this is the *50Th Annual Bottle Show* *and Sale*, *Sunday Apil 3rd   9:00 am - 2:00 pm*
                                    at the *Dover Elks Lodge 282 Durham Rd. Dover, N.H


*_For info call __Jack Pelletier(207) 839-4389
                 Gerry Sirois (207) 773-0148_*​*


----------



## coldwater diver

Is anybody on the forum planning on going?


----------



## nhpharm

Wish I could...always went to that show as a kid.  Great show!


----------



## delphinis

I plan on going.


----------



## coldwater diver

Well Delphinis looks like it me and you. :fireworks:


----------



## bottlediggingcop

Take pics!  Too far for this southern man....


----------



## RIBottleguy

I'll be there!  It's a little bit of a drive but definitely worth it.


----------



## coldwater diver

:fireworks:Hi Taylor that makes Three from the forum. I will see you there.


----------



## coldwater diver




----------



## coldwater diver

Bump!  Ok so the three of us will be there and its tomorrow. Crickets welcome. LOL


----------



## cowseatmaize

Chirp, chirp.....


----------

